# Unbeliveable Phenomenon!!



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

One year almost to the day, I was pulling up to my favorite flounder spot in the Cheniere LNG terminal when my 4 blade prop came off my 200hp Yamaha. To this day I think it may have been sabotage since the prop had a carter pin, pressure washer and locking prop nut. Any way today while fishing the same location when I pulled up my anchor, I found my old prop attached to my anchor.


----------



## Billygoat (Feb 1, 2013)

Wow, that's amazing. 

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Wow....what are the odds of that happening???

Lucky you.

re "sabotage"....years ago, I used to just use a "pin" with a clip to hold my draw-bar onto my vehicle. One day I looked down, and the clip had been removed. Since the clip was gone, the pin was, sooner or later, going to jiggle its way out.

Hard to believe that it was anything but sabotage.

richg99


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

Go buy a lottery ticket!


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

I will tell Jack Warren about your good luck, I have a few things I lost in some areas that I fish, hope I recover them someday!!


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Nice


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

You living right


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

That's amazing.... And go buy a lottery ticket!


----------



## BigFishinTank (May 30, 2015)

I second the lottery ticket!:bounce:

It looks like it'll take a little work to clean up but what a thing to happen.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

You sheared the pin, the nut backed off and the prop fell off. Not sabotage!


----------



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

You are old fashion, this prop has a hub not a shear pin.


----------



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

Second of all, Kenny how can the nut back off with a carter pin installed!!


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

Captain Marty said:


> Any way today while fishing the same location when I pulled up my anchor, I found my old prop attached to my anchor.


You need to try new spots...
:rotfl:


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Conspiracy theory?


----------



## POCLANCE (Apr 5, 2006)

*anchor*

Maybe tomorrow I'll pull up my anchor and 200 ft of rope I lost lost last month.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Looks stainless, power wash and it's good as new!


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

I couldn't decide if you were bird-dogging us or not. If you are, at least I'm not the only one to fall for it.  

That's like picking up a ringing pay phone in some distant town, and the call is for you.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

I would leave those oysters on there for added traction... Kind of like mud grips for a boat


----------



## rgman55 (Aug 13, 2015)

POCLANCE said:


> Maybe tomorrow I'll pull up my anchor and 200 ft of rope I lost lost last month.


If you had said you lost your anchor w/100' of rope 14 years ago @ SWP, I was gonna say I found it.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Pretty cool! 
WTH is a carter pin? Cotter pin maybe? Bahaha


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Just say Lotto !


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

POCLANCE said:


> Maybe tomorrow I'll pull up my anchor and 200 ft of rope I lost lost last month.


Try throwing your prop overboard


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I say it came close to being stolen between trips.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

That's awesome. This is also why I check everything every time I launch. Even if I fished the day before. Been there done that. I was about 8 miles from the ramp when mine came off.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Great luck! I hope the next year is as good for you too.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

If we could only get back the 10 pounder we lost.lol the big one that got away.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Crusader said:


> You need to try new spots...
> :rotfl:


Sounds like somebody is stuck in a rut. Not much fun, fishing refinery docks all day.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Captain Marty said:


> Second of all, Kenny how can the nut back off with a carter pin installed!!


Depending on the machinery and how important it isn't suppose to come out, most people bend the two ends opposite from each other. Some are lazy and bend the ends together the same direction, could see this route eventually backing out. Or if the pin wasn't stainless and simply rusted out!


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

richg99 said:


> Wow....what are the odds of that happening???
> 
> richg99


 I would say the odds are pretty good at this point. Maybe even 100%.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Those pesky "carter" pins ...


----------



## specsultan (Apr 2, 2009)

But,But, did you catch any fish??


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Captain Marty said:


> Second of all, Kenny how can the nut back off with a carter pin installed!!


That's what I was talking about, the cotter pin. They break, nut backs off due to vibration, prop falls off...or someone tried to steal it.


----------



## Bryan24 (Aug 31, 2010)

I could see a cotter pin getting rusty and breaking off. And of course the nuts gonna vibrate off eventually, thats what the cotter pin is there to prevent


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

Pretty amazing. I once caught a buddies rod and reel a buddy lost at Fayette County, but that's a valuable prop.


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

Bryan24 said:


> I could see a cotter pin getting rusty and breaking off. And of course the nuts gonna vibrate off eventually, thats what the cotter pin is there to prevent


Although sabotage is possible, I believe it was probably corrosion, the cotter key broke off and then the nut backed off after operator abuse, meaning the practice of dropping the anchor and then backing up dragging it in the mud and rocks till you get to the exact same footprint of your honey hole so you can set the other anchor off the stern and end up in the exact same position every time whereby you then load the boat with limits of trout and reds every day. 

But whatever the reason, the recovery of that prop was truly phenomenal.


----------



## Puddle_Jumper (Jun 30, 2014)

Now that's a story you will tell forever... What are the odds  Glad ya found it !


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

You were 21' + anchor rope lead off of prime location if anchor was dropped at prop loss location! Unless said prop was lost during anchor retrieval !! Now thats a payday LOL


----------



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

It cleaned up just fine.


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

And no dings etc in it. If only props could speak. Would like to get a daily report on what that prop has seen in the year it was in the mud. Truly amazing.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Did the marsh burn smoke keep you off your 'Honey Hole' on Sunday Captain Marty?


----------



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Did the marsh burn smoke keep you off your 'Honey Hole' on Sunday Captain Marty?


 No it just missed us, but I had to drive through it on Monday. It just about choked us,


----------



## BigNastyBaits (Mar 28, 2013)

I lost one in E-Matty came back a week later and found it, but a year later to pull it up with your anchor is crazy. I carry a spare now.


----------



## rtoler (Apr 9, 2006)

I had the same thing happen to me with a Coleman lantern. Pulled up my anchor and there it was still, still burning....:rotfl:


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Captain Marty said:


> No it just missed us, but I had to drive through it on Monday. It just about choked us,


What happens when that harbor begins getting LNG ship traffic, and fishing is restricted or forbidden?


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

Funny story on my end to. I lost my Cajon anchor when i was about 15 in taylor lake. The other day the water was so clear i would see about 3 ft down. Yep i seen it, it was a 6 ft ss long pole anchor and it was about 3 ft out of the mud in the same spot i threw it about 10 years ago.


----------



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

kenny said:


> You sheared the pin, the nut backed off and the prop fell off. Not sabotage!


My 200HP Yamaha does not have a shear pin. Outboards today have hubs.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Getttt Outtt... that's too cool. Nice find.. I guess you have a spare now. I bet someone could clean it up for sure.


----------



## skltex (Aug 13, 2005)

Trouthappy said:


> What happens when that harbor begins getting LNG ship traffic, and fishing is restricted or forbidden?


Harbor is closed.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

It was a sign from God, Just gotta!


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Captain Marty said:


> My 200HP Yamaha does not have a shear pin. Outboards today have hubs.


I was talking about the cotter pin.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I'd a hung it and anchor (in found condition) in a nice frame and put in the man hide-out.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

That is some good luck. It is also a good indicator of how big an oyster can grow in one year. Some of those are almost 1/2 shell size!


----------



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

kenny said:


> I was talking about the cotter pin.


Cotter pins are STAINLESS STEEL, they can't shear!!


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Captain Marty said:


> Cotter pins are STAINLESS STEEL, they can't shear!!


They come in bronze and aluminum too.


----------



## hunterjck (Sep 30, 2010)

*Unbelieveable!*

My granddad used to wear those old fashion blue and white coveralls when he went fishing or worked around the beach house. He would get all sweaty so before he showered and changed into clean clothes he would walk down to the beach (his house was beach front at Gilchrist) and go for a cooling swim in his coveralls.
One day he forgot to empty his pockets and as he did this $300 in bills washed out of his pocket. Back during the Great Depression $300 was a small fortune! The tide was coming in at that time. After the tide had receded, he went back down there and found all his money on the beach!
I was there when it happened.


----------



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

hunterjck said:


> My granddad used to wear those old fashion blue and white coveralls when he went fishing or worked around the beach house. He would get all sweaty so before he showered and changed into clean clothes he would walk down to the beach (his house was beach front at Gilchrist) and go for a cooling swim in his coveralls.
> One day he forgot to empty his pockets and as he did this $300 in bills washed out of his pocket. Back during the Great Depression $300 was a small fortune! The tide was coming in at that time. After the tide had receded, he went back down there and found all his money on the beach!
> I was there when it happened.


A similar incident happened to a friend of mine. He was fishing below Lake Livingston dam. He spotted an object floating down stream. He cast his lure and caught the object. It turned out to be his own billfold with 80 dollars in it. He lost it up stream while setting on the side of the boat.


----------



## grouper150 (Oct 24, 2006)

*small world*

we were fishing the heald bank one day and my buddys wallet fell out of his swim trunks pocket & sank.....anyway, once on shore we left straight from the yacht basin to Marble Falls for a planned deer hunting adventure.........
We get a call in the evening on the 2cd day at Marble Falls - some lady had taken her son fishing on a charter boat and her son hooked & brought up my buddys wallet - all the credit cards were still in it - only the cash and his diving card were missing


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

grouper150 said:


> we were fishing the heald bank one day and my buddys wallet fell out of his swim trunks pocket & sank.....anyway, once on shore we left straight from the yacht basin to Marble Falls for a planned deer hunting adventure.........
> We get a call in the evening on the 2cd day at Marble Falls - some lady had taken her son fishing on a charter boat and her son hooked & brought up my buddys wallet - all the credit cards were still in it - only the cash and his diving card were missing


Wow, that's insane.


----------



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

kenny said:


> I was talking about the cotter pin.


Who ever hear of shearing a cotter pin? A cotter pin is only used to keep a castle nut from turning. It has no pressure on it and cannot shear. On top of that almost all outboards use stainless steel cotter pins. So they don't rust.


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

Captain Marty said:


> Who ever hear of shearing a cotter pin? A cotter pin is only used to keep a castle nut from turning. It has no pressure on it and cannot shear. On top of that almost all outboards use stainless steel cotter pins. So they don't rust.


I have not only heard of it, but experienced it. Pins sheared and the castle nut backed off allowing the prop to fall off. Lucky for me I was in shallow water over sand and recovered my prop and the nut. I keep extra cotter pins in a small tool box on my boat. 5 minute fix in knee deep water.

I guess being from the lake livingston area, you don't get up on plane in the flats very much. That pin can get pressure from the castle nut when the prop does a little digging.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

redfish bayrat said:


> I have not only heard of it, but experienced it. Pins sheared and the castle nut backed off allowing the prop to fall off. Lucky for me I was in shallow water over sand and recovered my prop and the nut. I keep extra cotter pins in a small tool box on my boat. 5 minute fix in knee deep water.
> 
> I guess being from the lake livingston area, you don't get up on plane in the flats very much. That pin can get pressure from the castle nut when the prop does a little digging.


LMAO


----------

